

Applying lean development principles to workouts - natgordon
http://aflanagan.com/going-lean/

======
steadicat
_A. Decide what the minimum viable product is. What is the smallest amount of
work you have to do to make something that people want?

B. Build as quickly as possible and put your product in front of customers.

C. Iterate quickly based on feedback from your customers. Repeat as
necessary._

When I read this I thought he was going to tell us that he would work out for
a week, then go out to bars (topless?) and get feedback from girls, and then
alter his training routine accordingly... ;)

------
Terretta
If you want to optimize, you're spending too long.

Look into HIIT and machines that recruit higher percentage of muscle mass so
your body can multitask. Versaclimber is a good one. So's Skier's Edge Big
Mountain or Concept2 rower. ROM is overpriced and weird.

You can get peak results--any more time yields diminishing returns--in 7 to 10
minutes three to five times a week: 3 mins warmup, 3 - 5 mins at max†, 1
minute cool down. Then walk it off and try not to throw up. Protein and
creatine juice 30 mins before and protein shake 10 mins after doesn't hurt.

† Footnote: Max means near your max heart rate. When you do HIIT right, you're
going to feel like you want to die. Best to use Polar chest strap or other
real time heart monitoring to track your zones so you can mentally coach
yourself to stay in the peak zone. If you can't hit peak heart rate after just
a couple cycles of 20s max 10s rest, your machine isn't recruiting enough or
you're not exerting enough.

------
scottshapiro
tabata's are by far the most efficient but are very hard to execute at 100%
intensity.

other than that, general crossfit programming is superb to anything else i've
tried - the average crossfit.com WOD takes 10 minutes or less to complete if
properly scaled and will leave you completely gassed.

------
philk
I think he's applying lean development principles too broadly. You don't need
to find a unique niche for exercise, you simply need to find one of the many
solid workout/dietary plans that are already out there and faithfully apply
it.

------
mrinterweb
I just got up to grab a bag of chips. I feel fatigued. Think I hit the major
muscle groups I was after. I have just achieved my optimal lean exercise
goals. I might want to consider refactoring my body a bit.

------
tjpick
accidental upvote. Actually meant to give it to something interesting...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1316643>

